# How did you come up with your screenname? [merged]



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 5, 2006)

*What's the story behind your login name?*

All of us have a screen name.  Some are pretty easy and straightforward; others are a bit more obscure and likely have some story behind them.  (Such as "dianept" who really isn't inept; she's a Diane who's a Physical Therapist).

For me, I saw an illustration in a book one time of a cavehouse on a hillside.  In front of the cave was a fancifully painted mailbox, with the name of the cave's occupant lettered on the side in fine Englixh script - Mr. T. R. Oglodyte.

I thought it was a clever bit of whimsy, so I picked it up.

****

So, what's the story behind your screen name??


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 5, 2006)

*Just Asked The Chief Of Staff What She Wanted To Use.*

Stumbled across TUG on the Internet 1 day, decided to join up, came to the place where it asks for a user name, asked The Chief Of Staff what user name she wanted, & the rest is history. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Despite living in Maine, and never been to Texas----

OH, how I LOVE those COWBOYS!!!!! (since 1966).

Pat


----------



## Big Matt (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My son is Little Matt and I'm Big Matt.  Pretty soon it should be Matt and Old Matt.  It's already Matt and Bald Matt.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Used to have a small part-time shareware software business (mail door utility for old RBBS dial-in bbs systems called Mail Manager).  Needed a name for the business, and since I had just purchased my first timeshare at Makai Club, I named it Makai Software.  That made me the Makai Guy, and I've used that as my online name ever since.

p.s., The internet killed off the Makai Software business in the span of about 18 months as dial-in bb systems went down in flames.  One year we sold over a hundred registrations, the next year zilch.


----------



## Sir Newf (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Sir Newf- that's my dog.
A 135 lb big, beautiful Newfoundland, weighs more than I do....
My real name is Anna...


----------



## cerralee (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Just my name, Lastname first, first name last-And I do like the baked goods!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I live in Thunder Bay, my business is Thunderbolt Delivery, my license plate is Thunder1, and now that I'm retired, "Thunder Rolls" hence the name


----------



## Bill4728 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

When AOl first started, they said you should have both names and numbers in your sreen name so Bill & 4728 which was my street address at the time. 

Long since moved but kept the name.


----------



## Blues (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

High school nickname, that stuck with me all these <mumble> years.

One day the upperclassmen on the cross-country team went out to see a movie -- The Wild Bunch, I think.  They started giving out the nicknames of characters to teammates.  They chose "Blues" for me due to my eyes.  It was the only name that stuck.

Another relevant story.  I met my DW about 25 years ago when I was interviewing for a job.  She was the HR manager.  After interviewing with the VP until 7 PM, visiting HR was my last stop.  She went into the standard spiel about benefits, etc, when she suddenly stopped, looked at me, and said "you have the most beautiful blue eyes I've ever seen".  .  I took the job.  I decided I liked the benefits


----------



## JoAnn (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I think mine is pretty obvious..it's my first and middle name.  I've been with TUG for about 10 years, and couldn't think up a 'screen name'.  
I was named after my two Grandmothers and I'm VERY Happy my parents didn't stick me with their 'whole' names :  Josephine Anna Matilda


----------



## ricoba (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

We use *RICOBA *for a lot of things, it's an ancronym for our names:

*Ri* = Rick (that's me)

*Co* = Cora (my wife)

*B* = Ben (our 15 y/o son)

*A* = Annie (our 13 y/o daughter)

Thus RiCoBA = the Gallagher family!


----------



## 14th Med.Det (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

14th Medical Detachment-- First unit assigned to in Viet Nam. Pleiku.71-72    Al


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Fletcher921

Wedding anniversary is on 9/21:whoopie:


----------



## myhottoddy (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Grandad's favorite drink was a hot toddy, only for medicinal purposes!
Tom


----------



## copper (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Platinum, gold and silver sounded a bit pretentious.


----------



## camachinist (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

For me, easy...

Where I live = CA = California

What I do for a living = machinist

Pretty much used the same handle everywhere on the web and usenet since 1996. 

Pat


----------



## Jestjoan (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I was going to use Justjoan from the movie but found that there were zillions of them online. I made a variation to be different. I do like to jest. (I have only seen one other person with Jestjoan screen name.)


----------



## cindi (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My first name, last initial, and there are 4 members of our family. 

Not counting all the pets or it would have to be something like cindir45!! 

Ok, so can you say DUH!!??   I just described what USE to be my user name.


----------



## TerriJ (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

It's similar to my AOL screen name.  First name, last initial, although my given name is Teresa.


----------



## senorak (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I'm a Spanish teacher, and since my surname is often mispronounced, I just tell my students to call me "Senora K".  Plus, it makes it easy for them to remember my email address (in case they want to send me a rough draft to proofread or ask a question).

DEB


----------



## dvc95 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I actually added my story to my resort part of my ID because someone said they thought it was about divorce. I am divorced and happy about it but it certainly is not how I define myself! 

Disney Vacation Club was my first timeshare which I bought in 1995 (and sold in '02 at a profit!).


----------



## swift (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

The nick name came with the wedding ring   When ever I do something good it's "Way to go Swift",   and when I do something dumb it's "Swift move Swift"  and when they are bellowing for me at work it's usually "Hey, Swift!!" 


Theresa Swift


----------



## jackio (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My first name and first letter of my last name.  My given name is Jacquelyn, and I was named after Jacqueline Kennedy.


----------



## reddiablosv (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

200mph car I drive, own and nearly killed me.  Ben


----------



## cheter (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I use the first 3 letters of my first name, and the last 3 letters of my last name:
CHEryl carTER = cheter:whoopie:


----------



## nerodog (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

easy one.... nero was one of my first belgian shepherds...this is in memory of a great dog... lived to 13.5 years... beautiful black dog...miss him.


----------



## marcmuff (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

marc for hubby, Marcus - muff for my long-time nickname "Muffy" because I wear ear muffs a lot.


----------



## mikey0531 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My son's name is Mikey (although I'm not allowed to call him that anymore ) and May 31 is my birthday (0531).


----------



## Banker (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I have worked in a bank branch since 1986...4 different banks, this current one for 10 years!


----------



## labguides (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Labguides
 We raise labs, who belong to Guide Dogs of America. These labs grow up to be guides for blind people.


----------



## Kathy Q (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I seem to be the only one with absolutely no imagination or creativity.  Kathy is my first name (well, Kathleen) and Q is the first initial of my last name.   I suppose I could claim truth in advertising for just a little credit on my otherwise more than boring moniker???   

Kathy Q


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 5, 2006)

*Labrador Guide Dogs.*




			
				labguides said:
			
		

> We raise labs, who belong to Guide Dogs of America. These labs grow up to be guides for blind people.


Back when I took the subway to work, there frequently was a black Labrador retriever guiding a blind guy who got off at the same station where I got off.  We didn't always ride the same subway car, but often we did & I got accustomed to seeing the guy & the dog walking to work along the same half-mile stretch of sidewalk I walked to get to my office. 

One rainy morning, they were right ahead of me -- the guy & the dog.  The dog safely handled all the busy downtown intersections, correctly waiting for the green light or the walk signal -- & making sure traffic was clear -- before starting across.  The teamwork between man & dog was heartwarming & impressive.  But it became clear that the dog's training only covered pedestrian safety, not rainy-day puddle avoidance.  After all, he was a Labrador retriever.  His breed loves the water.  So that meticulously trained guide dog carefully & safely guided his assigned person right straight through the middle of every puddle in every crosswalk and at every low spot on the sidewalks, all the way to the office.  It was all I could do not to laugh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## stonebroke (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My dad  ahs a sign announcing the name of his half acre to visitors Stonebroke Ranch.  It became my very first email address on hotmail (pre-microsoft days) about 11 years ago.


----------



## travelbug (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I wasn't clever enough to think of using parts of my name or all the tricks I am reading here.

From infancy on I have traveled many places around the world.  I was bit by the travel bug so early and I have never recovered!

Marilyn


----------



## pedro47 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I honor five (5) young men/friends that were killed in Vietnam.  All were born in the year of 1947.
Initials of their first name
P.....Peter
E.....Edward
D.....Donald
R.....Richard
O.....Otis

Yes! It still hurt after all these years.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				pedro47 said:
			
		

> I honor five (5) young men/friends that were killed in Vietnam.  All were born in the year of 1947.


Is "pedro" composed of the initials of their names?

**************

This has been a very interesting thread.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I am sure this has been asked before somewhere.

I studied astronomy years ago and loved it.

Precession is the movement of the earth´s axis as it rotates. The axis points to different parts of the sky during a period of around 25,800 years before it repeats its cycle. Similar to a toy gyroscope axis moving as it spins. What is really interesting is that it has been known about by the Mayans and Egyptians from thousands of years ago before telescopes were invented.

more info


----------



## libraria99 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

When I "discovered" the internet, I worked in a University library.  I added the "ia" at the end to make it sound feminine.....

Oh, and I just like the number 99, no real reason...


----------



## 2hokies (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

We met at Virginia Tech, their mascot is the Hokie bird, thus 2hokies!


----------



## Whirl (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

When I was 18, I waitressed in restaurant during college breaks, where there was a very sweet and slightly challenged, but hard working man, Lester, that used to work there cleaning. Well, for years after, I would periodically run into him and he would call and wave to me from way across the mall, or wherever, just to say "Hi".... He would break into a huge toothy smile and yell "Cheryl the Whirl"....if said with a Bal'more accent, that comes out more like "Shirl the Whirl"...or "Shirly Whirly"! 

By this time, my husband and I were dating, so he was often with me when I ran into Lester and the name "Whirl" just stuck! My husband said, that Lester was sharper than most gave him credit for, because I was such ( back, then ) such a flurry of activity, ideas, and energy, that I was like a whirlwind....Oh well, these days seems like my life is STILL like a whirlwind, but I am no longer the force behind it all...just getting swept up with everybody else....

Whirl?


----------



## grest (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

gre, the first 3 letters of my husband's last name, and st, the first 2 letters of my last name...grest!
Connie


----------



## sandesurf (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

With my love of the ocean and being lucky enough to live near it I kept trying to come up with something "Beachy". Some of the first names I tried were already taken so I kept trying different variations and this one is the one that "stuck".  On this same topic, I have a personalized license plate on my Ford Escape. It's: ESC2BCH    Get it?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I really just use my name. I think I'm afraid I'd forget what I'd picked otherwise. Is that lame or what?
Liz


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

One of my research interests earlier in my career involved studying multi-frequency impedance measurements of the outer and middle ear. Basically trying to understand the ease  or difficulty of acoustic energy flow. 
"Z" is an engineering symbol for impedance. The measurements involved using multi-frequencies.  Hence, MultiZ - the 321 was just tacked on to fulfill number of character requirements  for a login name.

This has been a very interesting thread.  Thanks to all who have contributed.


Richard


----------



## ricoba (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> This has been a very interesting thread.  Thanks to all who have contributed. Richard



I agree 

I have often wondered about log on names on various sites.  It's fun to see how they have originated.


----------



## teachingmyown (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I guess mine is pretty obvious.  After teaching other folks' kids in public and private schools, I am now teaching my own in our homeschool.  Thirteen years in (we are graduating our oldest next month) and 10 more to go... !!!  :whoopie:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				teachingmyown said:
			
		

> I guess mine is pretty obvious.  After teaching other folks' kids in public and private schools, I am now teaching my own in our homeschool.  Thirteen years in (we are graduating our oldest next month) and 10 more to go... !!!  :whoopie:


What?? Ten more kids to go!!  My, my, you are a busy woman, aren't you?


----------



## boyblue (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Boyblue aka boibloo (where boyblue is not available) - the blue comes from my membership in Phi Beta Sigma Fraternity.

The boyblue kinda represents my outlook, I guess I'm a bit childish.  I'm one of those guys that gets told "will you grow up!"


----------



## jackio (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Pedro47, I think that is a beautful sentiment.  You are a good friend.


----------



## lanalee (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My name is Yolanda, but some people call me Lana for short.  When I signed up,the name Lana was already taken, so I added my middle name to get lanalee.


----------



## marion10 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My first name is Marion. My last name has 10 letters and my house number is number 10.


----------



## blr666 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

blr is my initials.  666 was the first three digits of the telephone number of my grad school.  I went to a Jesuit run grad school and I'm sure someone at the telephone company thought it was hilarious to assign 666 as the first three numbers of all the numbers associated with the school.  Although some people think I have 666 because I'm evil.  I'm not, really.


----------



## CSB (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

C - for my first name
S - for my maiden name which I miss using since it was a fun name (Singer)
B - for my last name also an interesting one (Beer)

Easy to remember in Canada because it stands for Canada Savings Bonds


----------



## trishpmc (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Trish is my nickname.  pmc are my initials.  Not as interesting as some of yours.


----------



## Jaybee (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I'm another one without much imaginationm apparently.  Jaybee is just my initials spelled out. J-ayBee.  (How are things in your world, Steve?)


----------



## nicklinneh (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

mine comes from my son's name. i had to choose an aol screen-name instantly. nick is his 1st name (common) but his 2nd is linne (the Swedish taxonomist - linneus in Latin) = pretty rare. imagine my surprise when aol said nicklinne existed. so i added h, our last initial, and i've used it ever since.  -------ken


----------



## taffy19 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My user name is the first half of my email address.  I use it in all the forums so it is easy to remember.  It is mainly a junk email address now but I don't want to give it up because of my screen name.


----------



## debraxh (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Interesting and fun thread to read.  Too bad my user name is boring.  Debra was taken, as were Debra H and Debrah.  Years ago at work our "computer names" were firstname+x+last name initial.  So when I was stumped and in a hurry to create a user name, that's what I used.


----------



## cindi (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

This has been a great thread, very entertaining.

And now I want to go change my user name to something creative!


----------



## riverside (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I can't believe the creativity of you people.  I feel so boring.  We live on a river (inland waterway) that connects to Lake Huron which would allow us to boat anywhere in the world from home....providing we had something bigger than our 19' runabout, of course!  Love rivers, lakes, beaches and anything to do with water.  Thus the name Riverside.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Wauhob3-Mine is the lake we live on and 3 for the amount of family members we have.


----------



## hoosiermarty (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

hoosiermarty is hoosier for Indiana and Marty for Martha.  Hello Wauhob3, we are almost neighbors.   I am from Wheeler but lived in Valpo for 3l yrs off and on.  I lived in Forest Park.  Now my ex has the place.  I am on County LIne Rd. by the Deep River Park.


----------



## rapmarks (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

rap stands for ron and pat, however, it should have been pat and ron, then we would have been parmarks, which is always our goal on the golf course (except for birdies of course).


----------



## Buzzmom (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

One of my feline "kids" is named Buzz, I'm his mom, there you go.  

This is a really fun and interesting thread, and I've enjoyed reading everyone's replies and finally knowing what so many screen names mean after all this time.  

Pedro47 - I love the meaning behind your name.  My husband is a Vietnam vet (68-69 riverboats), and he was also born in 1947.  Far too many didn't make it home.  You are a good friend.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				Buzzmom said:
			
		

> One of my feline "kids" is named Buzz, I'm his mom, there you go.



And I always assumed it was buzz for a different reason


----------



## Buzzmom (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				wauhob3 said:
			
		

> And I always assumed it was buzz for a different reason




Well, perhaps 20 yrs ago, your assumption may have been more accurate.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				hoosiermarty said:
			
		

> hoosiermarty is hoosier for Indiana and Marty for Martha.  Hello Wauhob3, we are almost neighbors.   I am from Wheeler but lived in Valpo for 3l yrs off and on.  I lived in Forest Park.  Now my ex has the place.  I am on County LIne Rd. by the Deep River Park.



We are close.   My nephew is graduating from Wheeler High School next month.


----------



## OCsun (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I have lived in Maryland my entire life (56 years) and love spending my summers in sunny Ocean City, MD.

Ocean City is referred to by locals as OC.  Thus OCsun!      Pam


----------



## JoeWilly (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Mine's a nickname from high school, given to me by my principal.  Joe (short for Joyce) and Willy (maiden name Williams); hence JoeWilly.


----------



## Kelsie (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My user name comes from our beautiful 70 lb. white Samoyed, born in the foothill mountains 2 years ago in NC.  I have a picture of her on my website if anyone would like to see the "real" Kelsie ( bcfalco.com).  I am Barbara


----------



## irish (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

when i was a younger kids sometimes had a problem with remembering my name so they just called me IRISH.name stuck, so i use it ont the boards.


----------



## 3kids4me (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				Blues said:
			
		

> She was the HR manager.  After interviewing with the VP until 7 PM, visiting HR was my last stop.  She went into the standard spiel about benefits, etc, when she suddenly stopped, looked at me, and said "you have the most beautiful blue eyes I've ever seen".  .



OMG, that would be soooo illegal now...lol!

Mine is self-explanatory, but I actually stole it from my husband who was using it first.  He's not a big message board poster anyway....


----------



## jwq387 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> All of us have a screen name.  Some are pretty easy and straightforward; others are a bit more obscure and likely have some story behind them.  (Such as "dianept" who really isn't inept; she's a Diane who's a Physical Therapist).
> 
> For me, I saw an illustration in a book one time of a cavehouse on a hillside.  In front of the cave was a fancifully painted mailbox, with the name of the cave's occupant lettered on the side in fine Englixh script - Mr. T. R. Oglodyte.
> 
> ...


Originally I was jwa287. Jack William Armstrong, 287 first three digits of important information. HOWEVER, when TUG went to the new system, I mistyped my login as jwq387 and never corrected the error.


----------



## Buzzmom (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Barbara - Kelsie is just beautiful!


----------



## Htoo0 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Stole it from an old Cheech and Chong routine. And no, my name's not Dave.


----------



## beachsands (May 8, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				sandesurf said:
			
		

> With my love of the ocean and being lucky enough to live near it I kept trying to come up with something "Beachy". Some of the first names I tried were already taken so I kept trying different variations and this one is the one that "stuck".




That is what I was shooting for, something beachy or oceany. I have been using beachsands for ten years now.

Joel


----------



## caribbeansun (May 8, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Mine's simply where I want to be from ohhh Nov-May every year since is so cold at home, there's nothing as rejuvinating as the Caribbean sun.


----------



## BondGuy (May 8, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

On the prior version of the BBS I was BG (my initials) but when the new BBS was rolled out I re-registered as BondGuy, as I was a bond sales and trading guy at the time; it also repeats my initials.


----------



## sandesurf (May 8, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				beachsands said:
			
		

> That is what I was shooting for, something beachy or oceany. I have been using beachsands for ten years now.
> 
> Joel



Joel, I like your name better! I've had mine for 10 years also.

Elena


----------



## tashamen (May 9, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Great thread!

Tasha was our beloved Himalayan cat who passed away a few years back.  I added the "men" (from my last name) when another board required an id that was at least 8 characters long, and have used it often as it's easy for me to remember.


----------



## Gramma5 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Mine's very simple....On the old board I was Gramma4 (4 grandkids!) and when the new BBs was started I had had another grandbaby, therefore...Gramma5!


----------



## Neesie (May 9, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My grandpa used to call me "Neesie" (for Denise).  Sometimes people write to me "Nessie" like the Loch Ness Monster:annoyed: 

I've been using "Neesie" since I bought my computer (almost 20 years after Grandpa's death).  Sometimes I can almost hear his voice say it!  No one else calls me Neesie.  But you can!


----------



## timetraveler (May 9, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Mine's pretty obvious as well.   We timeshare, so timetraveler it is.


----------



## catwgirl (May 10, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

The first part of my screenname stands for "*C*hristmas *A*round *t*he *W*orld," a home party business that I worked for for many years.  That company gave me my travel bug as I earned many trips (based on sales) all over the world.  The company owner died (bless his soul) and shortly after the company went down the tubes.  I really miss those wonderful free trips ...


----------



## islandlife (May 10, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

A few years ago our family took a trip to the Cook Islands.  We fell in love with the people and everything about the islands.  The pace was slow and relaxed as though life was too short to let much of anything really bother you. The attitudes of the people were happy,friendly, and kind and they changed our lives completely.  We now strive for the slow paced, no worries lifestyle that we experienced there.  The "rat race" became much less important and instead we now strive to live the "Islandlife".


----------



## sandesurf (May 10, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				catwgirl said:
			
		

> The first part of my screenname stands for "*C*hristmas *A*round *t*he *W*orld," a home party business that I worked for for many years.  That company gave me my travel bug as I earned many trips (based on sales) all over the world.  The company owner died (bless his soul) and shortly after the company went down the tubes.  I really miss those wonderful free trips ...



I remember Christmas Around the World! I even had a couple of those parties, back in the mid eighties! Still use a few of the decorations too.


----------



## Tia (May 10, 2006)

I just took out the n, which comes after the i and before a. This was before I knew there was the abbreviation of tia for thanks in advance, but kept it anyway.


----------



## geekette (May 10, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Female geek.  I'm in IT and copped this years ago because on most of my jobs, I've been the only female.  "Nerd" is still offensive so I'll never be nerdette.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

I thought Vickie was a Back to the Future fan by her name, Timetraveler.  So maybe not so obvious. :whoopie: 

Ours is easy, our first names and our anniversary date is  March 23rd, so the 23 makes sense.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 10, 2006)

*The Story*



			
				Tia said:
			
		

> I knew there was the abbreviation of tia for thanks in advance, but kept it anyway.


If I knew then what I know now, I think I would have gone for _ROFLMAO_ as my TUG user name. 

But getting The Chief Of Staff to go along with that would have been a stretch. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My wife's name is Maureen (MO is short for that) X Joe (JO), and July 2nd 1982 is the date of our first kiss (7282). We celebrate 2 anniversaries, and that special date is why I recently bought a July 4th week.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## nkldavy (May 10, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

Had to get Uncle Davey (what everyone calls me) down to seven letters so it would fit on my license plate.  Ncldavy just seemed feminine to me.  So my brother says I'm "nickel Davey", and a lady on the phone today thought I was "knuckle" Davey.  Just don't call me late for dinner !


----------



## tashamen (May 10, 2006)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*



			
				MOXJO7282 said:
			
		

> July 2nd 1982 is the date of our first kiss (7282). We celebrate 2 anniversaries



Wow, that must have been some kiss!
(Actually that's very sweet...)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 6, 2007)

It's been more than a year with this thread.  Are there any newcomers who would like to share?  Any oldtimers with updates??


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 6, 2007)

*Half-Baked Semi-Update.*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Any oldtimers with updates??


I tried using the same name on another (non-timeshare) BBS site -- just for simplicity, not to fool anybody or in expectation anybody from TUG-BBS would find me there.  No good.  Somebody else was already registered there using that log-in name, so I had to make do with a variant.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 6, 2007)

If anyone remembers 'Around The World in 80 Days', Passepartout would be familiar. He was the valet of Phinneas Fogg, the lead character. It isn't that I am my DW's valet or anything, but I do accompany her on life's journey(s), and hope to do so for many laps of the world!

Jim Ricks


----------



## mishugana (Oct 6, 2007)

Because mishugana means crazy and i resemble that remark


----------



## happymum (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for re-activating the thread, I've really enjoyed reading the explanations.
Its been an unexpected pleasure.
My story: while on-line surfing  at 3 AM a few years ago, I needed to come up with a name, and everything I tried was taken. What I really wanted was "Stressed-out,hormonally-challenged,shopaholic travel-nut." Since that wouldn't fit, I settled for happymum.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 6, 2007)

*Opportunity For Profit ?*

Hey, if owners of really cool TUG-BBS log-in names wanted to sell'm off for big bux (like Internet domain names), do you think the TUG Grand Pro would be OK with that ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 6, 2007)

Regarding Log-In name. I live in Paducah, KY, and we have a rather minor civic title award  as A DUKE OF PADUCAH. Originated by an old-time country music performer who was billed as the "Duke of Paducah". I found that "Duke" had been already assigned, so I adapted my title to "TheDuke" 

I actually am a holder of the title, and it means about as much as the old European nobility title. My own favorite Duke was John Wayne.

TheDuke


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 6, 2007)

After we feel in love with the island on our first visit (more than 10 years ago) and bought a time share there, I discovered TUG.  So it just seemed appropriate to reflect my attraction to the place in my name - stmartinfan.  I know there are two spellings because of the French/Dutch sides, but this one just seemed easier to do!  And I'm still a fan of St. Martin and can hardly wait to go back again for spring break 2008.


----------



## labguides (Oct 6, 2007)

I am area leader for Guide Dogs of America. The majority of the pups raised to become guide dogs are labs... thus labguides.


----------



## barndweller (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, mine is pretty much descriptive. I live in a converted barn. I should say semi-converted since it is a work in progress. Since we got hooked on timesharing, the remodeling budget has been diverted to the travel fund. At least the permit is signed off so we are done with dealing with the county. 

I'm at the point now where I think we'll just leave the kids with the finishing of the barn project & spend the rest of our days traveling. Since we are gone so much, I don't need a fancy house & the timeshares we occupy are pretty nice so I can live with what I've got when we are home.


----------



## Transit (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to work for the New York City Transit Police Department (no longer exsists) This is also the reason for the avitar with Spiderman hanging off the side of the train.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 6, 2007)

Mine is pretty direct:  I'm a *Jeep Guy *in the Pacific *NW*.  I've used this one for years.

Funny part is, right now I don't own a Jeep.  Drive a Ford F-150 and a BMW 325ci Convertible.  My last Jeep died a painful death in the middle of an intersection awhile back.  I'm waiting to find the right replacement...  

Dave


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 6, 2007)

Mine came about because we have been staying at a small cottage complex on Sanibel anywhere from 2 weeks to 4 months a year for the past 34 years. It's my favorite place and the name is Sandcastles.


----------



## macko420 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hubby's high school nickname combined with our street address!


----------



## janapur (Oct 6, 2007)

My dad used to (and still does) call me Janapur. Of course having fun with my name and the evergreen. My first married surname was Purcell, which I kept for 17 years. So Janapur was also a combination of my two names. It was my first hotmail address as well.

While I regret that the name sounds a bit cutesy, I do like that my gender never seems to be in question.

Jana


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 6, 2007)

We love the ocean so hence the name. I wouldn't know how to create scientific notation for Htoo0 (it would probably be too short anyway).


----------



## Courts (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm just TOO obvious.

I use a different name on each forum I visit (don't want to be tracked).  

So I must keep track of myself. Passwords, screen names, I need a book.


I know someone on "my space" who did not think they put a lot of personal info about themselves, but unfortunately there was enough to give them away. A stalker victim. 


.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 7, 2007)

It was a dark and stormy night....and nine months later - SURPRISE, I'M HERE!!!

Probably not true but sounds good...

After 25 years of having logins at many clients and personal sites, I just keep it standard. The real fun is in my password collection, but we can't go there.

So I claim the award for least imaginitive TUG handle


----------



## laxmom (Oct 7, 2007)

Great thread!!

I have a DS who plays high school lacrosse thus laxmom; lax is short for lacrosse.  We are addicted to this sport!  When someone confused my screenname for having something to do with LAX, the airport, I added DS's picture to my avatar to help make it clearer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 7, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> It was a dark and stormy night....and nine months later - SURPRISE, I'M HERE!!!
> 
> Probably not true but sounds good...
> 
> ...



Here in the NW that's what often happens on dark and stormy nights.


----------



## azsunluvr (Oct 7, 2007)

I moved to Arizona from northern CA for the SUNSHINE. I don't care that it's hot. Much better than being cold. So I'm an AZSUNLUVR. And don't ask me to vacation somewhere unless it's sunny and warm. Global warming? Maybe I'll outlast everyone else!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine is so boring- just my initials and state I live in (US State-otherwise I'd be beejaybeeconfusion) 

Should have changed it to something more dynamic when the BBS was redone!


----------



## Kozman (Oct 8, 2007)

*Kozman*

I guess I chose my login name as an off take of Kramer on Seinfeld....the K-Man.  Since my last name is so long I just picked a similar name for the humor.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2007)

catwgirl said:


> The first part of my screenname stands for "*C*hristmas *A*round *t*he *W*orld," a home party business that I worked for for many years.  That company gave me my travel bug as I earned many trips (based on sales) all over the world.  The company owner died (bless his soul) and shortly after the company went down the tubes.  I really miss those wonderful free trips ...



Wow, I had no idea the CATW company was gone.  It had some of the most beautiful well-made Christmas decorations.  My favorite is still the wreath centerpiece with the cut-crystal candle holder in the center.

Back on topic - We're Sue and Don J., which sounds much more personal than my SJeff76203 name which was given to me by AOL.  Although it does put me in the No Imagination category with some of you.


----------



## JoAnn (Oct 8, 2007)

Kozman said:


> I guess I chose my login name as an off take of Kramer on Seinfeld....the K-Man.  Since my last name is so long I just picked a similar name for the humor.



Ah, come on John...even you've told us YOU can't pronounce your last name..and we've known you for....how long????   I think I ask you every time you show up on our doorstep!!!


----------



## Liliana (Oct 8, 2007)

mine is boring too, but I don't use it often, so good thing the site logins me in automatically.. Liliana is my middle name.


----------



## Sierrahh (Oct 8, 2007)

My Screen name is Sierrahh, because I live in the Sierras at Lake Tahoe, and the air is so fresh and life is so good, it makes me sigh with gratitude, hence the "Ahh"


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Oct 9, 2007)

Abaco-Bob

Well guess what, our introduction to TS was an RCI White week in Abaco Bahamas.  That was in 1986. Since then we have expanded to the point that in 2008 we already have 20 weeks confirmed and 15 more requested. Oh the Bob part comes from my first name.  In case you hadn't guessed we are hooked and also retired.

Abaco-Bob
currently living on 'The Far Side'
Chiang Mai til Feb 08


----------



## Proudpapa (Oct 9, 2007)

*Remember CB Radios ?*

Way back in the mid 70's we had 1 daughter & 1 on the way when the CB radios came on the scene. My handle was Proudpapa, my wife was the Rolling Nursery, base station was the Playpen Base & our 2 daughters became Sugar & Spice. So-o-o when the internet came along Proudpapa seemed a natural..especially by then we had 3 daughters and a couple of grandkids. We now have 7 grandkids and I am truly a "proudpapa" & PROUD grandpa (pop-pop to the grandkids). When I figure out how to insert pics.. I will gladly show off my 3 daughters & 7 grandkids !!:whoopie:


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 9, 2007)

My login is the name I was born with. I only use my real name on TUG. I have approximately 35 login names at various web sites.


----------



## silverfox82 (Oct 9, 2007)

silverfox82 my hair went totally grey by the time I turned 30 and a friend nicknamed me the silverfox. The 82 was the 1st 2 numbers of the riverboat I was stationed on in Viet Nam which might explain why my hair turned grey.


----------



## applegirl (Oct 9, 2007)

I just joined tug and love it. I'm another one who wasn't real original I guess! I live in Apple Valley and well, I'm a girl! There you go.

Janna


----------



## SciTchr (Oct 9, 2007)

*SciTchr*

I am a middle school science teacher. I began on TUG and another site as scitchr (all lower case). A friend saw my screen name and pronounced it SKITCHER. I recently had the 2 caps added so it may look more like I intended it to be read! I hope so.


----------



## acesgame (Oct 9, 2007)

when I first started on the boards I was clueless and that was my screen name but it was bad for my self esteem.   I use aces alot- My maiden name was *S*tacey Ger*ace* 
acesgame came when I got addicted to playing online games on msn and needed a screen name.  Anyone ever played Settler's of Catan?  It is addictive for me.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Ours stands for my nickname and her nickname and the year we were married.

Marty


----------



## PGtime (Oct 10, 2007)

*Screen name*

PGtime is simple, if not very creative.  PG are my initials (Paul G) & time is for timeshares.  In high school (long ago...), PG was my nickname, too.  I also try to set things up to be easy to remember by having a descriptive name.  When I stumbled across the site, I quickly set up the name.  When the new TUG came along, it was easy just to keep the same name.  Kind of boring, sorry.

Paul


----------



## biskits (Oct 10, 2007)

*Log in name*

Family nickname for 3 different generations ( My father and uncle, my brothers and myself, and my son) from my (our) last name - Biscardi


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 10, 2007)

I was going to use Liz Wolf-Spada, but someone is already using that!  So It's just First initial-last name.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 10, 2007)

I love moose, even though I've never seen one!  There is one in the woods somewhere behind my land.  

We are lucky that our town bought 262 acres as consevation land a few years ago, and we are direct abbutters.

Lots of other animals are around, saw deer this morning and occassionaly a bear comes to one of my bird feeders.  Time for it to come for a visit before going to nap for the winter, but i hope not as he always bends the pole and knocks off the feeder.  But I have to feed my birds, a great source of enjoyment.  The hummingbirds have flown south of course, but they were here til just 2 weeks ago.  The longest they have ever been.

I have a couple of Beany Buddies which are called Chocolate and they are so cute and cuddly.


----------



## normab (Oct 10, 2007)

Boy do I feel "ID-inadequate" in answering this one.  I can't remember exactly why I chose my first name and last initial (Boring!:zzz:  )when I joined TUG,  but it may be because my usual ID, "travelbug" was already taken!!!


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 11, 2007)

I got my name from the lyrics in a song from the movie  "History of the World part I." (A Mel Brooks film) In the show there is a little song/skit that they sing it goes something like "Hey Talkamotta what do you say?" 

"I just got back from the Auta de Fay."  

 "Auta de Fay. What's the Auta de Fay?"  

"Something that I shouldna but I do anyway."

 I got married young and have 5 children. Now that the kids are grown I can finish my childhood. So I do more things that I Shouldna but I do them anyway.  Im loving this childhood even better than what I remember from the first.


----------



## luvgoldns (Oct 11, 2007)

Golden Retriever Lover!


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 24, 2008)

What's behind the login name?

Years ago there was a Far Side cartoon by Gary Larsen that had a dog high on a tight rope with a pyramid of performers balanced on top of him.  The caption was something like, "High above the crowd, Rex suddenly realized that he was an old dog and this was a new trick!"  Thus "no new tricks" = "nonutrix".

It's been interesting to hear how people pronounce it before they hear this story.

nonutrix


----------



## silvib (Feb 24, 2008)

I used the same name as I have on my motorcyle tag (I learnt at 55+ after sitting behind DH for years).  My first name is Sylvia, but living for years in Spain, everyone used Silvia, my last name starts with a B so to get the name on the tag as both versions of Sylvia had gone, I did silvib.
I belonged to a Yahoo group for Sun Conures, which some people will know are extremely colorful bright predominantly orange birds and my login name for that was sunnyorangebird.  My bird was called Sunny.


----------



## beatja (Feb 24, 2008)

Its a combination of my first name and my last name.


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 24, 2008)

I am glad this thread was resurrected and I have read each and every one!  Very interesting to learn about other people's nicknames on here.

As for me, NYBrit is actually a name my DH uses on other boards he frequents.  It means that he is now living in NY, but he is also a Brit, (living in England all his life up until 3 years ago!)  I have used the name Christine1218 on other places because it is my name and I was born on Dec. 18th.  

I recently have started using my real nickname K.C., which was given to me by an old friend from about 20 years ago to shorten what K.C. stood for.  K.C. stands for "Kissy Chris" because I used to be a D.J. on my college radio station and that was my on air name.  

And don't ask me where my 'Sunshine Band' is!  :rofl: 

Christine


----------



## geneticblend (Feb 24, 2008)

I am a big fan of the rock band, RUSH. "Genetic Blend" is from one of their songs. Part of the lyrics go like this:

"genetic blends, with uncertain ends, on a fortune hunt that's far too fleet"

Probably only another Rush fan would recognize the origin of my screen name.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 24, 2008)

We used to have a pet potbellied pig named Pepperoni, hence the login name.  I like the "PigsDad" handle since I have not run into a case where it has been taken when signing up for an account.

Kurt


----------



## bmann (Feb 25, 2008)

Retired law enforcement officer o:zzz: ld department required first initial and last name for internal system. It stuck and was easy to remember after 20 years!!!  :zzz:


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 25, 2008)

Riverdees05

We lived in Cape Girardeau, MO which is on the Mississippi River, our last name starts with D and we retired in 2005.


----------



## VictorB (Feb 25, 2008)

Dave's said:


> Stole it from an old Cheech and Chong routine. And no, my name's not Dave.


Dave's not here


----------



## Mydogs2big (Feb 27, 2008)

About 15 years ago I bought a puppy (black lab) for my two boys.  I was never a dog lover and he was a hand full!  He was 6ft tall on his back legs, and 100lbs by the time he was a year old and he would stand up and use his paws to open my cupboards.  He easily jumped over 6 ft fences, which are the legal height limit.  He was a lot of trouble for over 13 yrs.  But, I so miss that dog!

I now have 2 labra-danes, 119 and 126 lbs.  So my other names are Mydogsr2big and 2bigRmydogs.


----------



## susieq (Feb 27, 2008)

This thread is really interesting to read. I've noticed a few have references to friends from 'Nam ~ God rest their souls & may we never forget.

My screen name's not to imaginative ~ I HATED the nickname susieq when I was growing up, and would NEVER let anyone get away with calling me that. I guess I've mellowed, (or learned to pick & choose my battles! ) Anyhow, my BIL was the only one for a long time allowed to call me that. When I couldn't find ANYTHING that wasn't used, that's when susieq was resurected.  

Sue


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 28, 2008)

Kona Lovers said:


> Ours stands for my nickname and her nickname and the year we were married.
> 
> Marty



Glad the thread was revived, we changed our screen name, obviously, and the above no longer makes sense.  Instead, we've been married almost 29 years AND we vacation in Kona, so we updated the name.

Marty


----------



## Hawaiiker (Feb 28, 2008)

*Story behind log in name*

I stepped foot on Hawaii at the age of 16 and have been going there ever since.  

Sooooooooo, I love "Hawaii" & I added my last name on the end!

Mahalo


----------



## madra dubh (Feb 28, 2008)

Madra Dubh = black dog in Irish.  I took the name because it reminds me of my favorite dog - Sharney, a black lab from the Seeing Eye Institute @ Morristown, NJ. She was the first Seeing Eye pup we raised (and my all-time favorite). She didn't make the grade as a guide dog, so we were able keep her. She was a fantastic dog. She passed away 3 years ago. I still miss her.

About the word 'dubh', the 'bh' represents the 'v' sound, so it is pronounced 'doove'.


----------



## swift (Aug 20, 2008)

This is an interesting thread to go back and reread. If you haven't posted yet- please do tell--- What's the story behind your login name?


----------



## ctreelmom (Aug 20, 2008)

CT 'cus I live in Connecticut; reelmom (no, it has nothing to do with movies) because my kids are Irish dancers and the reel is one of the dances they do and it makes (IMO) a cute play on words (real mom - reel mom)


----------



## M. Henley (Aug 20, 2008)

*Too Long*

Bourbon-and-water is too long, so not being innovative, I just use my first-name inital and my last name.


----------



## Aussiedog (Aug 20, 2008)

Mine is probably way too obvious - I rescue Australian Shepherds. 

Ann


----------



## Holly in South Jersey (Aug 20, 2008)

My name is Holly and I live in South Jersey- very un-imaginative! I started using it when I signed up for the HGTV BBS years ago, and use it when I can. You can also find me hanging out on the quilting boards at HGTV.

Holly


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Update for post #129*

Since I posted here, our screen name has changed, so it affects all past posts.  Our current screen name includes the fact that we love Kona and each other. 

Marty


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 20, 2008)

I suppose mine is pretty obvious - we love to go on vacation.  As soon as we finish one, we start looking forward to and planning for the next.  It is what we most look forward to all year long.


----------



## Ubil (Aug 20, 2008)

Ubil is my middle name and my mother's maiden name.


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 21, 2008)

A sweet remembrance of my childhood -- when I was growing up whenever someone asked my perpetually optimistic uncle how he was, his response was always "1st Class!".  I still admire his sunny outlook and wish more people had one!


----------



## onthego (Aug 21, 2008)

Enjoying over 200 weeks in timeshares during past 8 years explains ours.


----------



## BigAl_50 (Aug 21, 2008)

My name is Alan, nickname is Al, I'm xx lbs over weight and I was 50 when I first used this log in on eBay, I use this on most forums I belong to.


----------



## pittle (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What's the story behind your login name?*

My brothers & cousins could not say Phyllis.  When they tried, it came out more like “Pittle” and it stuck.  I did not really believe this story until I was working with preschooler’s at church, and sure enough, Phyllis is really hard for kids under 2-1/2 to say.  They do get “t’s” in there and it sounds more like Pittle than Phyllis.   Family members still call me that so I started using it for email addresses and it was just logical to use it for user name most everywhere. 

I always use the Jayhawk because I lived in Kansas for more than 30 years.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Aug 22, 2008)

When I was young, my mother would always ask what I wanted to be when I grew up.  I recall telling her that I wanted to be a flight attendant so that I could travel the world.  Well I didn't become a flight attendant, but never lost the desire to travel.   I'm from Canada, hence, Canadian traveler. 
Looking forward to the day when DH and I no longer have to worry about kids, jobs, mortgages etc. so that we can travel full time.:whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 22, 2008)

I like to say that it pertains to something a G/F said to me in bed late one night, but in truth, many moons ago, I heard a movie director say about actors, ""They're the Talent.  They make it happen."  IOW, its the "talent" who are the do-ers, the ones out there on the stage.  The "312" refers to my birthday.


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 22, 2008)

silverfox was my friends nickname for me when my hair turned grey in my late 20's. 82 was the number of the riverboat I spent a year on in the mekong delta, perhaps why my hair turned grey although I would'nt care if it was purple as long as it stays attached to my head.


----------



## summervaca (Aug 23, 2008)

I am a middle school special education teacher and I was coming to the end of a particularly difficult year.  My husband was hooking up a new computer for our family and we each needed a password to access our own account.  I was not around so he made mine "summervaca".  I use it everywhere.


----------



## JackieD (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine is obvious and boring.  My first name and last name initial.  When I joined back in 2000 I think I saw a lot of those type names and am not very imaginative so I stole the idea.  Those were the days when I would spend many, many late nights in the basement of my house where the computer was searching endless hours on RCI for exchanges and TUG for advise.  Thank God for wireless laptops so now I can sit in my comfy bed purusing it all!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2008)

JackieD said:


> Mine is obvious and boring.  My first name and last name initial.  When I joined back in 2000 I think I saw a lot of those type names and am not very imaginative so I stole the idea.  Those were the days when I would spend many, many late nights in the basement of my house where the computer was searching endless hours on RCI for exchanges and TUG for advise.  Thank God for wireless laptops so now I can sit in my comfy bed purusing it all!



I am always on the internet, with my laptop, laying in bed, too. :whoopie:  And to think we are about 7 miles apart doing that.  We need to have lunch.  Are the kids back in school?  Mine are grown and gone, so no one to worry about but Rick.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 24, 2008)

Alright, I will finally post here.

I like the original Mickey Mouse (the early versions) as he is a "character" unlike the sanitized modern version.

Thus, Steamboat Willie becomes Steamboat Bill (my name).


----------



## ownsherown (Aug 24, 2008)

mine is two fold one it is the name of my trucking company, Owns Her Own LLC and  its a tongue in cheek poke back at all the male drivers through the years that always ask me

"so who do you drive with honey"
my stock reply was 
I own my own you a$$h*le, but the state wouldn't let me use that as a company name, go figure.

The second being a single female I own
my own house, car, business, motorcycle.


----------



## eakhat (Aug 24, 2008)

My name is not too creative.  I wish I would have spent more time thinking about it --it is my initials and my husband's initials.


----------



## starlifter (Aug 24, 2008)

My name comes from the aircraft that I was a crewmember on while serving in the US Air Force. I am now retired from active duty after serving for 22+ years and accumulating over 6500 hours on the C-141 Starlifter.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 24, 2008)

*Outstanding Lockheed Transport Aircraft.*




starlifter said:


> My name comes from the aircraft that I was a crewmember on while serving in the US Air Force. I am now retired from active duty after serving for 22+ years and accumulating over 6500 hours on the C-141 Starlifter.


Like a no-nonsense high-wing version of Boeing 707, no?  (Or a scaled-down version of C-5A, depending on how you think of it.) 





-- hotlinked --​
In 1967 The Chief Of Staff & I got a space-A ride aboard a C-141 Starlifter from Elmendorf AFB Alaska to Andrews AFB Maryland.  It was a medical evacuation flight from southeast Asia to the USA East Coast that stopped in Alaska for fuel, etc.  We were lucky they had room for the 2 of us. 

The interior was configured for patient litters & a few rows of canvas-sling seats -- the opposite of luxurious, but the price was right & the flight was fast & smooth. 

Beats the sox off getting a free ride in a USAF C-130, or (even rougher) an Alaska ANG C-123

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, this thread has a long life!

My name is Cathy and I live in (well, near) Boston.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 26, 2008)

*Keeping Those Old Discussion Topics Going.*




Cathy in Boston said:


> Wow, this thread has a long life!


It helps when people go back & revive some of the moldy oldies now & then.





Cathy in Boston said:


> My name is Cathy and I live in (well, near) Boston.


Well that pretty well covers it, no ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine is easy to figure out.

Ownsmany - owns (way too ) many timeshares.

Bitten by the timeshare buy but loving every minute of it.


----------



## Mimi (Aug 28, 2008)

My name is Arline, but our 5 grandkids call me Mimi.


----------



## retailman (Aug 28, 2008)

40 plus years in retail


----------



## eoneguru (Aug 28, 2008)

I was a programmer for a samll company, whose nickname was eone, and was known as the guru by my fellow employees'


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 28, 2009)

It's been a year since the last post in this thread. Let's see if anyone wants to add to it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 28, 2009)

*The Truth.  The Whole Truth.  Nothing But The Truth.  (Pretty Much.)*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It's been a year since the last post in this thread. Let's see if anyone wants to add to it.


Is it OK to change my story without changing my user name ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## urban5 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Usual name choice*

Last name and the number of people in household at time of first internet sign up in 1996.  Myself, wife, two daughters, and foreign exchange student from Sweden.  

Avatar is from a Guinness poster: Lovely day for a Guinness showing four Toucans flying in formation each with two pints of Guinness on their beaks, and two military officers looking quite surprised on the grounds of an airfield.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 28, 2009)

OK... two kids in college in ohio...






[IMGR]http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp138/flyerbobcat/ohio-bobcat-logo-295.jpg[/IMGR]


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine is a title of an instrumental song called Alexa De Paris. It is a Prince song from the 1986 movie "Under the Cherry Moon". The movie was shot in the French Riviera, which is a beautiful territory. I have been a Prince fan for 27 years. I do also like Paris (and France) a lot, especially the French Riviera.
So my screen name reminds me of two of my favorite things. ( I guess I could have also made my screen name "ChocolateMoney" to remind me of two more things I like)


----------



## Bigbird130 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Login name*

I was a loadmaster in the Air National Guard for 25 Years on the Ski Equipped C-130's and when ever I came back to work from a trip one of the guys used to say Hey Big Bird is back


----------



## WINSLOW (Sep 9, 2009)

Mines pretty boring - It's my 12 year old, grey faced, biggest mamma's boy   Golden Retrievers name


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 10, 2012)

My screenname "ampaholic" refers to one of my wife's comments in regard to my near obsession with late 90's - early 2000's SoundStream, Orion and a/d/s car amplifiers.

Passepartout is a screenname I am particularly interested in hearing about


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 10, 2012)

I used to be a DJ when I was in my late teens/early 20's, DJ Hypnotiq as what I went by.  Not terribly interesting suffice to say.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 10, 2012)

Visit www.classic63lincoln.com and it will be very clear!


----------



## dmharris (Feb 10, 2012)

classiclincoln said:


> Visit www.classic63lincoln.com and it will be very clear!



This is a great story, thanks for sharing.  And I'm not into cars!  So that says something about your story!  I read the entire saga.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 10, 2012)

OOPS!  Rick, did I just hijack your thread??  Check!   :hysterical:


----------



## Elan (Feb 10, 2012)

Nale spelled backwards.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 10, 2012)

Old thread on this topic.  Suggest a merge.

What's the story behind your login name?


----------



## heathpack (Feb 10, 2012)

I feel like I have posted this before, but it looks like it was not in this thread.  So here goes, maybe again.

When I was in college, I studied poetry and modern poetry was my thing.  My three favorite poets are GM Hopkins, Dylan Thomas & TS Eliot and I spent a semester independent study on the poetry of Gerard Hopkins.

"Heathpack" is a word from the Hopkins poem 'Inversnaid'.  Heathpack is a made up word that means "little clump of heath" (Heath as in heather), I've never seen it used anywhere else in the English language.  This poem is a favorite for a lot of technical poetry reasons, but it also paints a beautiful picture of a piece of pretty Scottish countryside with the very ugly name 'Inversnaid'.  

I also used to own a loopy Gordon Setter named from this poem- her "official" name was Beadbonny Ash.  But we called her Beatnik.  A Beadbonny ash is an ash tree covered with beads of water such that it looks "Bonny".

Possibly more than anyone wanted to know.

H


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Passepartout is a screenname I am particularly interested in hearing about



Mine is #97 back on page 4. 

Jim


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 10, 2012)

It is a reference to the butler in the movie Around the World in 80 Days.  I saw it when I was about seven or eight, so it is probably way before your time (although there is also a book the movie was based on).  You can find out more about it here.

Fern



ampaholic said:


> --stuff rermoved--
> Passepartout is a screenname I am particularly interested in hearing about


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> It is a reference to the butler in the movie Around the World in 80 Days.  I saw it when I was about seven or eight, so it is probably way before your time (although there is also a book the movie was based on).  You can find out more about it here.
> 
> Fern



Jeez, Fern, I should Wiki myself from time to time.   Jim


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 10, 2012)

LAX Mom = lacrosse mom

I could have also been "football mom" but it was probably lacrosse season when I signed up for TUG. Many have assumed I live near (or travel to/from) LAX airport. 


"There's these boys who stole my heart, they call me mom."


----------



## deemac (Feb 10, 2012)

Way back when TUG first began, I was* dolores*.   Decided to change to *deemac* (Nick first name and Nick last name)

On other boards, i.e., TTOL, I am SXMdee.  Purchased timeshare in 
Sint Maarten/St. Martin (SXM) in 1984.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2012)

deemac said:


> Way back when TUG first began, I was* dolores*.   Decided to change to *deemac* (Nick first name and Nick last name)
> 
> On other boards, i.e., TTOL, I am SXMdee.  Purchased timeshare in
> Sint Maarten/St. Martin (SXM) in 1984.



deemac - Do you want me to change your Christmas Tree to a Valentine?


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 10, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I feel like I have posted this before, but it looks like it was not in this thread.  So here goes, maybe again.
> 
> When I was in college, I studied poetry and modern poetry was my thing.  My three favorite poets are GM Hopkins, Dylan Thomas & TS Eliot and I spent a semester independent study on the poetry of Gerard Hopkins.
> 
> ...



Did you go to the capital of Independent study Projects and Group Independent Study Projects in Providence, RI?  I did an independent study project on faith informed worldviews in 20th century fiction, and led a Group Independent Study Project about Tolkien at Brown in the 70's.  That has nothing to do with my screen name, but your post just caught my eye.  

My screen name is a play on my first and last names transposed and twisted.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 10, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> Did you go to the capital of Independent study Projects and Group Independent Study Projects in Providence, RI?  I did an independent study project on faith informed worldviews in 20th century fiction, and led a Group Independent Study Project about Tolkien at Brown in the 70's.  That has nothing to do with my screen name, but your post just caught my eye.
> 
> My screen name is a play on my first and last names transposed and twisted.



I went to the University of North Carolina @ Chapel Hill.  Awesome place, great education, transformative experience.  My undergraduate degree is in English literature.  If I had stayed one more semester, I could have completed a second major in Chemistry.  I always liked Chemistry because it was the poetry of the sciences.

Now I am a veterinarian.

H


----------



## dmharris (Feb 10, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Now I am a veterinarian.
> 
> H



I knew I liked you for a reason unknown to me until now.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 11, 2012)

When my husband and I met, I was a "techno-igno" --- Ian is at the opposite end of the technological spectrum --- he is an imbedded firmware engineer. When he found out that I had no real life email address (as opposed to the email set up by my IT guy at my office), he made one for me. Glypnir is one of his favorite programming languages. It is the screen name that he uses for almost everything. And glypnirsgirl is the name he gave me for my yahoo address. I have used it for all forums ever since.

elaine


----------



## Sandi Bo (Feb 11, 2012)

My maiden name starts with Bo.  Bo just kind of stuck with me.  My husband calls me Bo. My Dad called me Sandi Bo.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 12, 2012)

For some time, I collected blown glass birds from Murano, Italy.  Once I discovered timesharing, I thought my dream would come true and I'd visit the island.  Haven't made it over to Italy yet, but maybe some day.  I go by Jo, my middle name.
When Nissan introduced the Murano, several friends suggested I should buy one.


----------



## strandlover (Feb 12, 2012)

"Strand" as in Myrtle Beach's, a.k.a the Grand Strand.  My favorite destination in the world.  Feels like home...


----------



## mrpickle (Feb 12, 2012)

*Sunday school Teacher.*

I was teaching a sunday school class of three girls ages 4 and 5, we were colouring and they decided to call me all sorts of names. Like your a tomato, your a peach,Your a diaper head when they got to your a pickle, they said it a few times and I said; That is Mr. Pickle to you! They laughed, loved it the started calling me Mr.Pickle. The Girls are 21-22 years old now and still friends.

 Now everyone at my church calls me Mr. Pickle. 

The real funny part is when People figure out that my name is really Mr. Peacock. They all wonder why I changed it?

I tell them Witness protection. 

Ken Peacock


----------



## SpikeMauler (Feb 12, 2012)

I work for the railroad. One of the tools we use is a "Spiking Maul"(a large hammer). Hence "SpikeMauler".


----------



## Quiet Pine (Feb 12, 2012)

I live on Quiet Pines Lane, surrounded by Ponderosa pine trees.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

About 25 years ago, I used to work the night shift and I broke one of the rules
At work(nothing serious).The supervisor was talking to me about it and I talked my 
way out of it. After work the crew went out for a few cold ones. There were
About 10 or 12 guys and they were joking about what happened to me that
Night and one of my friends said "he can talk his way out of anything. He's really
Slippery". It the only nickname that's ever stuck with me and only with that 
Small group of 10 or 12 guys.


----------



## presley (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a bird named Presley who looked like she came out of the Tiki room in disneyland.  DVC was my initiation into the TS world, so I named myself after my bird who had a DL look. I no longer have her and sometimes I get sad from seeing my own name.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 27, 2014)

*Stumbled across this old thread...*

Ran across this when doing a search tonight on a different topic.  Thought it would be fun to revisit some old posts and memories of our 'screen names,' and maybe newer members might want to join in.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 27, 2014)

There are a lot of new TUGGERS since this thread first started. So, it will be interesting to see the answers again or for the first time. 

I'll start by repeating that RICOBA is an acronym for our families  given names.

RI = Rick, me

CO = Cora, my wife

B = Ben, our son

A = Annie, our daughter.

We have used this acronym for lots of things over the years.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 27, 2014)

presley said:


> I had a bird named Presley who looked like she came out of the Tiki room in disneyland.  DVC was my initiation into the TS world, so I named myself after my bird who had a DL look. I no longer have her and sometimes I get sad from seeing my own name.



All this time I thought you were an Elvis fan with a dark sense of humor, picking a zombie as your avatar LOL!

I first got online with Compuserve.  In order to cut costs I agreed to be a system operator (forum moderator) to get a free account.  We were called sysops for short, and of course with my last name I quickly became SmithOp and it has stuck with me since.  I moderated the golf gaming forums, we had online tournaments with leaderboards and prizes, it was a lot of fun at the time.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2014)

See Post 97 on page 4.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm old enough to know without looking back 

Fern


Passepartout said:


> See Post 97 on page 4.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> I'm old enough to know without looking back
> 
> Fern



Your secret's safe with me, too.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 27, 2014)

Ironwood....the street we used to live on and nearby hiking trail!


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 27, 2014)

presley said:


> I had a bird named Presley who looked like she came out of the Tiki room in disneyland.  DVC was my initiation into the TS world, so I named myself after my bird who had a DL look. I no longer have her and sometimes I get sad from seeing my own name.


Mine's pet related too. Bella is a nickname for our dog.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 27, 2014)

You mean *you know* what my username means, too? 



Passepartout said:


> Your secret's safe with me, too.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> You mean *you know* what my username means, too?



Yup. Like some of the others, a loved one's 'pet' name for you.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 27, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Yup. Like some of the others, a loved one's 'pet' name for you.



Wait, Fern Modena is not a green BMW style?


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 27, 2014)

For years my user name was just my name but then for some reason I had to register again so I chose PrairieGirl for where I live - Saskatchewan!  LeAnn


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 27, 2014)

This thread has been around so long, I thought I'd posted in it a long time ago.  And I did, in fact, post back in 2007, about my then-screen name. I had it changed when it became obvious to me that I wasn't going to use that old name any longer. That was a long time ago.

So "JeepGuyNW" cleverly became "BMWGuyNW." Shows real imagination, huh?  

The reason is pretty transparent:  I drive a BMW, and I live in the Pacific Northwest.  I like BMWs, have owned several, and plan to hang onto the one I currently have.  

If you ever see a post here from someone named PorscheGuyNW, you'll know I've hit the Lottery. 

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 28, 2014)

PrairieGirl said:


> For years my user name was just my name but then for some reason I had to register again so I chose PrairieGirl for where I live - Saskatchewan!  LeAnn



I like your handle!  I'm sure it's the 'Prairie' in your name that always takes me back to this song by the Pure Prairie League:   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 28, 2014)

FreeIn2010... 

My baby boy turned 18 in 2010. When I started using FreeIn2010 for email and other login names back in the 90's, I thought I'd be "free" by then. Who knew? 

I considered changing it when someone admitted they thought that's when I was released from prison. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 29, 2014)

I started using this screen name on the FlyerTalk message board, (Frequent Flyer miles and biz travel) just keep using on all the other boards now.

I travel for work a lot, and have been a 100,000 mile per year or more flyer on United for the past 10 years... Passed the million mile mark on United a few years back, and Hilton Diamond among others...

I love to travel, and always enjoyed staying in nice hotels wherever we go.. But now that i found Timeshares really love the extra space when on vacation..


----------



## KauaiMark (Aug 30, 2014)

The Indiana Jones movie(s) was playing when I signed up for eBay and they wanted a "screen name" so...


----------



## chunkygal (Aug 30, 2014)

There is a mountain near our house named chunkygal. Part of the Appalachians. 100 pounds ago I thought it was funny and descriptive. Now family says I should change it. But I still like it. My handle just about everywhere.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 31, 2014)

I was younger and figured I should be vacationing MORE. And the economy was better ... hence, I was planning on doing MORE travelling.

We all KNOW where the economy has been the past 7+ years ... the only thing I have done is WORK MORE and HARDER for less money. So, my handle is still 'hopeful' ...


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 31, 2014)

Pretty self explanatory, I think.


----------



## silentg (Sep 1, 2014)

Our last name is Castiglia. Pronounced Casteelya thus the name, silentg!


----------



## Mister Sir (Sep 1, 2014)

From the movie, "Holes." 

http://youtu.be/8iV_dc3HYw4


----------

